# Cyber Love



## Precious (Oct 17, 2007)

I have this fat Chinese female that I had given up hope in finding a mate for. Then I see Mantis Whisper, Andrea, keeps Chinese and we arrange a trade, her male Chinese for one of my Texas Unicorns. Less than a week later, states apart - two bugs, two hearts and some other body parts.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 17, 2007)

OH My!


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 17, 2007)

He looks so happy! And it looks like he found a friend.  I hope all goes well with the mating.

Wow is she green(and huge!), my female was mostly brown. We really should mix some of ours and get a good bloodline running(when she starts laying).


----------



## Precious (Oct 17, 2007)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> He looks so happy! And it looks like he found a friend.  I hope all goes well with the mating. Wow is she green(and huge!), my female was mostly brown. We really should mix some of ours and get a good bloodline running(when she starts laying).


I think it's cool that they're both "wild caught" and from different states, I hope we get lots of oothecae!


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 17, 2007)

Precious said:


> I think it's cool that they're both "wild caught" and from different states, I hope we get lots of oothecae!


Yes, good luck! Also, congrats on all of the new mantises!!! How are your unicorns?


----------



## Precious (Oct 17, 2007)

asdsdf said:


> Yes, good luck! Also, congrats on all of the new mantises!!! How are your unicorns?


Unicorns are all ready for their last moult. That lone Nigerian seems to grow only a mm when he moults, he's pretty but dang he's little - how're yours?


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 18, 2007)

You have the laddle there for a reason don't you precious  congrate! and you did a good job "stuffing" up the female chinese, oh boy she is one chubby lady!


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 18, 2007)

Precious said:


> Unicorns are all ready for their last moult. That lone Nigerian seems to grow only a mm when he moults, he's pretty but dang he's little - how're yours?


Oh wow. Congrats. Don't you have a lot of Nigerians though? Yes, mine are tiny. L6 now, and still less than an inch long.


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh wow, Chinese males are kinda big. Skinny, but long!


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 18, 2007)

Precious said:


> I think it's cool that they're both "wild caught" and from different states, I hope we get lots of oothecae!


Yeah it's pretty spiffy.  

My first pair was from Indiana and Michigan.


----------



## joossa (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2007)

mine died


----------



## Precious (Oct 27, 2007)

yen_saw said:


> You have the laddle there for a reason don't you precious  congrate! and you did a good job "stuffing" up the female chinese, oh boy she is one chubby lady!


Yes Yen, I like to think of it as a "Stairway to Heaven." :wub:


----------

